

Google's "iLost" Motorola ad faked an address to "lose" iOS 6 Maps - joshus
http://appleinsider.com/articles/12/09/27/googles-ilost-motorola-ad-faked-an-address-to-lose-ios-6-maps

======
akmiller
Why does Apple Insider continually use "Google" in this story instead of
Motorola Mobility. Yes, Google owns them but they are still their own entity.
It's silly to suggest that since a company owns another company that they
oversee everything that company does. I think it's fair to say "Google's
Motorola Mobility", but if you just read this article you would think that
Google itself was behind the advertising campaign.

~~~
barista
If Google owns the entity then Google better be behind these campaigns

~~~
akmiller
Have you never worked for a large corporation that owned or was owned by
another entity. I have and I can tell you that while we were owned by someone
else we still operated as an individual company. Their may have been some
changes, but day to day operations were very much unchanged.

------
akgerber
Just because a piece of land doesn't have a building on it (even if it isn't
currently legally buildable) doesn't mean its address "doesn't exist". New
York City is glad to point you at the address:
[http://gis.nyc.gov/dcp/at/f1.jsp?submit=true&house_nbr=3...](http://gis.nyc.gov/dcp/at/f1.jsp?submit=true&house_nbr=315&street_name=e+15th+st&boro=1)

~~~
akgerber
Likewise, the stretch of "E 15th St." in Brooklyn is actually named
"Marlborough Rd." on the ground in the stretch where #315 is located:
[https://maps.google.com/maps?q=315+E+15th+St,+Flatbush+-+Dit...](https://maps.google.com/maps?q=315+E+15th+St,+Flatbush+-+Ditmas+Park,+New+York,+NY&hl=en&ll=40.641141,-73.964413&spn=0.00556,0.011319&sll=40.641638,-73.952494&sspn=0.044483,0.090551&oq=315+e+15th+st+flatbush+&gl=us&hnear=315+15th+St,+Brooklyn,+Kings,+New+York+11215&t=m&z=17&layer=c&cbll=40.64122,-73.964431&panoid=aZqAgwpPE-
FX0xIFYhHMWw&cbp=12,206.68,,2,-7.76)

It does look like the city understands the alternate name, not that that'd
help you when you're out looking at street signs:
[http://gis.nyc.gov/dcp/at/f1.jsp?submit=true&house_nbr=3...](http://gis.nyc.gov/dcp/at/f1.jsp?submit=true&house_nbr=315&street_name=e+15th+st&boro=3)

~~~
barista
Just checked and Bing gets it too!

------
WildUtah
Errata to the writer: the hotel name you could not locate in Sapporo is
written in kana, specifically katakana, one of the four distinct alphabet and
glyph systems the Japanese written language requires.

Only the name of the city of Sapporo is written in kanji as you suggest.

------
smackfu
Are we sure the Apple hasn't fixed this since the release? I know people were
complaining about getting sent to Brooklyn for what should be Manhattan
addresses.

>So why would anyone actually be "looking for 315 E 15th" in New York? The
only reasonable reason would be to locate an actual address that does exist in
Brooklyn

I'd be really surprised if Apple is checking whether particular street numbers
are assigned when it is finding their location. That seems very dependent on
iffy data. In fact, I just checked it, and it will gladly locate an address
past the last number on a street, and just put the number at the end. (If you
get really crazy with the number, it will say 'Approximate Location') Google
does the same thing.

------
DRAGONERO
Why fake a location on a flawed map? Was the goal just to get caught in doing
that? It seems a bit silly to do something like that since Apple Maps is in
such a bad shape.

~~~
natesm
All they had to try was "53 and 3". Apparently the Ramones were singing about
Singapore :)

------
FireBeyond
You know "Sequences and screen images simulated"?

Know why that is on most cell phone ads?

Because other manufacturers complained of deceptive practices in advertising
when Apple would talk of how easy (and quick) it was to do something on the
iPhone compared to other phones...

~~~
shinratdr
Actually that message was present long before Apple was popular. Digital
images are always super-imposed onto devices after filming because the camera
picks up the actual device screen as somewhat washed out.

I do love the anti-Apple explanation you have concocted from thin air though.
Plausible enough that some might buy it. However most on HN won't buy it
because they aren't 12.

~~~
FireBeyond
One apology: "Sequences shortened".

And, no - the 3GS was targeted for a class action:

[http://www.wireless-
weblog.com/50226711/the_iphone_3g_class_...](http://www.wireless-
weblog.com/50226711/the_iphone_3g_class_action_lawsuit.php)

"Twice as fast at half the price"

The venerable 37S acknowledged that, as a result, the 3GS ads started
including that phrase.

[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1328-apple-iphone-ad-
sequence...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1328-apple-iphone-ad-sequence-
shortened)

[http://www.idownloadblog.com/2012/03/30/siri-la-suit-fake-
ad...](http://www.idownloadblog.com/2012/03/30/siri-la-suit-fake-advertising/)

But nice pro-Apple shilling to make me sound like the bad guy.

\-- signed, an iPhone 4, 4S, iPad 3, 2G nano, 160GB classic iPod owner.

~~~
shinratdr
> One apology: "Sequences shortened".

Sorry, you're altering to your entire point from start to finish with this
'minor' correction? Had you actually said "Sequences shortened" I wouldn't
have replied. However you didn't. You said: "Sequences and screen images
simulated" a different phrase that appears in ALL commercials that show a
screen on camera.

> But nice pro-Apple shilling to make me sound like the bad guy.

Two ways to look at this:

1\. Either you intentionally lied, so you're just a prick trying in vain to
save some face.

2\. It was a genuine mistake, in which case _bravo_ on this humble concession.

~~~
FireBeyond
"Sorry, you're altering to your entire point from start to finish with this
'minor' correction?"

Granted, I can see your point, definitely.

The next sentence in my original post, though, referred directly to my intent:
complaints that the ad deceived as to how "easy (and quick) it was to do
something on the iPhone" versus reality.

